# Jet on g3 non tunnel?



## SwampThing07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys,
I currently own a 1652 g3 side console with a yamaha 40 2 stroke prop non tunnel. I fish some shallow waters that I would like to explore more. Would it be usless to put a jet outboard on my non tunnel? I was thinking a new mercury 60/40. Figured this would be the place to ask.

Thanks


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 22, 2014)

Jet will work fine without the tunnel.


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## amk (Jul 22, 2014)

it will go slower though.


----------



## Nlawson0017 (Jul 22, 2014)

amk said:


> it will go slower though.



Id say for every 100 boats with a outboard jet, maybe 1 of them have a tunnel. And alot of boats loose a mph or 2 after doing a tunnel.

-Nate


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2014)

How will it go slower?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 23, 2014)

Tunnel increases drag. You're more likely to loose speed with a tunnel...not gain it.


----------



## overboard (Jul 23, 2014)

Id say for every 100 boats with a outboard jet, maybe 1 of them have a tunnel. And alot of boats loose a mph or 2 after doing a tunnel.
-Nate[/quote]

Same in our area. Most guys run jet johns without the tunnel.


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just what I want to hear. Guess time to save up!


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 29, 2014)

No tunnel here and get through the shallows mostly fine


----------



## SwampThing07 (Aug 3, 2014)

What do you guys think about just putting a jet foot on my 40 2 stroke? It would basically make it a 30hp at the jet pushing my 1652. I can get the foot new for 1700. Then probably need to add a jack plate. Worth saving the money and going this route? I get about 28.6 mph with two people and prop. Figured I would get 25 with the jet?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 3, 2014)

I think it's gonna be a bit heavy for the HP...


----------



## SwampThing07 (Aug 3, 2014)

Im not looking for lighting speed. Think I can ger 25 with two? It would be nice bc then I could switch to the prop in summer time and jet in winter


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362137#p362137 said:


> SwampThing07 » Yesterday, 5:16 pm[/url]"]Im not looking for lighting speed. Think I can ger 25 with two? It would be nice bc then I could switch to the prop in summer time and jet in winter



Which hull model do you have?


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure on the exact weight of mine, but here is what I have for comparison.......

1996 Tracker 1648 - riveted with 15" transom. Custom modified with open floor plan (removed middle bench seat) aluminun floor, aluminum bow deck and aluminum hatches (4)
-1994 Johnson 50/35 with stainless impeller completely rebuilt last summer by my buddy and I. New pistons, freshly bored cylinders, new gaskets and hoses, etc.
-25-26mph with 3 people, 2 coolers and fishing gear. 
-26-27mph with 2 people, cooler and fishing gear.


----------



## SwampThing07 (Aug 4, 2014)

G3 all welded 1652 sc


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 4, 2014)

Too much for 25 at the pump. You'll need a runway to get on plane. And with a buddy you would need two.


----------



## SwampThing07 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks. Now just trying to see if its worth spending that much on a new 60/40 jet our save my money towards a new boat with jet


----------

